# St. Croix fly rod



## mtnman (Apr 24, 2008)

I have aquired a St. Croix fly rod. On the bottom of the rod it has the St. Croix logo, Imperial Graphite, 4302-7/8-9', Line Wt. 7/8. Can anyone tell me anything about this rod at all? I have no clue about fly fishing, and here's my chance to learn. But I would like to know what I have here. Am I starting out with a good rod or a cheap version? Like I said I would just like to know a little more about it.
Thanks!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 25, 2008)

I am a huge St. Croix fan for my spinning rods. There shoudl be a Model number on that rod - it will start with the letter 

E, U, R, A or T for the series.

The least expensive, bottom of the line no frills St. Croix fly rod starts at $90.00 and they go up to almost $500.00 so you are doing OK no matter what series and model you have.


----------



## mtnman (Apr 28, 2008)

I got a reply from St. Croix
Here it reads :

Jack:



You do have a bit of a rare one for the 4302 in a 9’ length and 7/8 line weight was made for only one year: 1995. Not the top of the line but nevertheless a good rod, your 4302 retailed for $110.00.



Something that might interest you is that footage shot at the St. Croix factory by a Discovery Channel film crew will possibly air the evening of May 7th in a program titled: “Factory Made.” Pass the word among your family and fishing buddies.



Respectfully,



Kenneth R. Boness

St. Croix Rod Company

856 4th Avenue North

P.O. Box 279

Park Falls, WI 54552

1-800-826-7042 X-115

[email protected]

www.stcroixrods.com


----------



## Nickk (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice! I believe the Imperial Graphite line was the entry level or possibly one up from the Premier line. I think it's the SCII blank, it's a fine rod. The 7/8 line weight will toss a larger size fly well, it should be a good bass rod.


----------

